# 22551 and 22846



## RaquelBorja (Mar 11, 2011)

Good afternoon; 

I am ranking a coded spine surgery in Encoderpro and CPT code 22551 and 22846 indicates that CPT 22846 is an ADD ON code and should never be billed without code(s) 22100-22102 - 22110-22114 - 22206-22207 - 22210-22214 - 22220-22224 - 22305-22327 - 22532-22533 - *22548-22548* - 22554-22558 - 22590-22612 - 22630-22630 - 22800-22812 - 63001-63030 - 63040-63042 - 63045-63047 - 63050-63056 - 63064-63064 - 63075-63075 - 63077-63077 - 63081-63081 - 63085-63085 - 63087-63087 - 63090-63090 - 63101-63102 - 63170-63290 - 63300-63307. Add the primary code or replace this code with the primary code. 

My primary code is within the range of codes given, but it is still asking me to add the primary code or replace this code with the primary code.  

I just need others confirmation that these codes are billable together.  All the codes being billed are 22551-c5-6; 22552-c6-7; 22846-c5-c7;22851-c5-6;22851-c6-7-59;77003-26


----------



## JMeggett (Mar 11, 2011)

RaquelBorja said:


> Good afternoon;
> 
> I am ranking a coded spine surgery in Encoderpro and CPT code 22551 and 22846 indicates that CPT 22846 is an ADD ON code and should never be billed without code(s) 22100-22102 - 22110-22114 - 22206-22207 - 22210-22214 - 22220-22224 - 22305-22327 - 22532-22533 - *22548-22548* - 22554-22558 - 22590-22612 - 22630-22630 - 22800-22812 - 63001-63030 - 63040-63042 - 63045-63047 - 63050-63056 - 63064-63064 - 63075-63075 - 63077-63077 - 63081-63081 - 63085-63085 - 63087-63087 - 63090-63090 - 63101-63102 - 63170-63290 - 63300-63307. Add the primary code or replace this code with the primary code.
> 
> ...


 I wonder if EncoderPro is having trouble with the New Codes 22551 & 22552 in their system?  If you're applying 22846 to C5-C7...isn't that only 3 segments? I wonder if it should be 22845?

Jenna


----------

